# MCAT Preparation 2013



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Assalamualikum,I am starting a FB page https://www.facebook.com/MCATians2013 regarding MCAT 2013.I am a repeater so,would love to share my experience.I would take initiative with English Grammar.I will post 8-10 words with synonyms,explanations and tips ''How to memorize these words?? on daily basis ,would take test on every Sunday,InshALLAH.
I would start posting on other subjects soon after i give board exmas of two subjects
I also have MCAT papers from 2001 to 2011 and various MCQs Books;I would share MCQs just from past papers and important ones from Entry Test Point of view.
Feel free to ask any kind of question yo u have,We all together will find out the solution for it :thumbsup: cOz Union is Strength 
If you are interested then join the page and suggest others too. JazakALLAH
Link : https://www.facebook.com/MCATians2013


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

when will you share past mcqs????


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

h.a. said:


> when will you share past mcqs????


Well i would try to take scans but i am not expecting ''Clear Ones'' because the copies i have are bad printed.I would share questions,Well not sure of it ''When'' but in june i am sure i will start.Before that i cant give any date because of board exams.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

okay..


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

==Prince MD Khan said:


> Assalamualikum,I am starting a FB page https://www.facebook.com/MCATians2013 regarding MCAT 2013.I am a repeater so,would love to share my experience.I would take initiative with English Grammar.I will post 8-10 words with synonyms,explanations and tips ''How to memorize these words’’ on daily basis ,would take test on every Sunday,InshALLAH.
> I would start posting on other subjects soon after i give board exmas of two subjects
> I also have MCAT papers from 2001 to 2011 and various MCQs Books;I would share MCQs just from past papers and important ones from Entry Test Point of view.
> Feel free to ask any kind of question yo u have,We all together will find out the solution for it :thumbsup: cOz Union is Strength
> ...


which subjects u r repeating and what was ur marks in Fsc ??


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

annie khan said:


> which subjects u r repeating and what was ur marks in Fsc ??


My marks were 929,Em repeating Physics and Urdu


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Hmmmmm ... Urdu !!! U r brave to repeat it .. just like me


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

annie khan said:


> Hmmmmm ... Urdu !!! U r brave to repeat it .. just like me


well yeah,i just find it quiet easy 
What about you? What were your marks? if you dot mind


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

I mind if I have 
my marks was 855 ,, in urdu just 129


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

annie khan said:


> I mind if I have
> my marks was 855 ,, in urdu just 129


hahaha same here  and infact these days its difficult to look for a student whio has a PRECIOUS MIND  In urdu mine > 141 -.- 
Well Best of luck this time :thumbsup:


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

==Prince MD Khan said:


> hahaha same here  and infact these days its difficult to look for a student whio has a PRECIOUS MIND  In urdu mine > 141 -.-
> Well Best of luck this time :thumbsup:


same to u brother !!


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

==Prince MD Khan said:


> Assalamualikum,I am starting a FB page https://www.facebook.com/MCATians2013 regarding MCAT 2013.I am a repeater so,would love to share my experience.I would take initiative with English Grammar.I will post 8-10 words with synonyms,explanations and tips ''How to memorize these words’’ on daily basis ,would take test on every Sunday,InshALLAH.
> I would start posting on other subjects soon after i give board exmas of two subjects
> I also have MCAT papers from 2001 to 2011 and various MCQs Books;I would share MCQs just from past papers and important ones from Entry Test Point of view.
> Feel free to ask any kind of question yo u have,We all together will find out the solution for it :thumbsup: cOz Union is Strength
> ...


prince please upload past paper of mcat 2012 it would be very helpful..because rite now i am preparing from syllabus 2011 but i am very confused about my preparation..it will give me an idea about prepartion...thanx


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

*Chemistry*
M CAT 2012 ( past paper)
*1-Molecules of Cl2in one mol of Cl2…………..1A=6.02?1022*
*2-Boiling Points of Following are in the Order of…2A=H20,NH3, HCL, HF*
*3-Angle b/w sp2 hybrid orbital and unhybridized p-orbital?3A=90 degree*
*4-By increasing principle quantum no. shapes of s-orbitalremain same but size? 4 A=increses*
*5-HF bond is …………………………………………….5A=Polar covalent*
*6=∆H is signed negative when reaction is ?……………………….6A=exothermic*
*7=Habers`s process N2+3H2——-2NH3 the optimum temperature is ?……………………………7A=400-500degree centi) (670-770c?)*
*8-In Haber`s process N2is obtained from ? 8A=Air*
*9-Buffer solution resists in change their ? 9A= pH , pOH*
*10-SO3 is not dissolved directly in water ? why?*
*11-Boiling point constant is used to calculate ?……………………….11A=Molar MASS*
*12-By increasing solute particles freezing point?…………………………………..12A=Decreases*
*13-Lattice energy ofionic compounds is the energy of ?…………………..13A=Formation*
*14-In the electrolysis of Cucl2 which metal is deposited atcathode?…………………….14A=Cu*
*15-Oxidation state of Cl in MgCl2 ? ……………………?*
*16-Oxidation of S in H2S?………………………………,?*
*17-With the passage of time reaction rate decreses due to?…17A=decrease in reactant conc.*
*18- Rection in which product act as catalyst iscalled?………………………..18A=autocatalysis*
*19-Order of oxidations state in compounds ofMn?….19A=Mno.Mn2O3,MnO2,KmnO4*
*20-By increasing ionization energy …………decreses? 20A=MetalicCharacter*
*21-Moving along a period which remains same?……….21A=No. ofshells*
*22-Alkaline earth metal hydroxide decomposes on heating…Reaction is M(OH2)—-MO+H20*
*23-Free radical of Cl is ? 23A=Cl?*
*24-Irregular electronic configuration is shown by which oftransition elements? 24A=Cr,Cu*
*25-Energy order of orbitals ? 25A=4s,3d,3p*
*26-Self Linkage of carbon atoms is called? Catenation*
*27-isomerism?*
*28-Intermediate compound in the bromination of alkane is ?*
*29-Introduction of R-C=O in benzene is called ?? acylation.**
30-Secondary alkyl halides give? 30A= SN1 and SN2Both
31-The Given alcohol is R-1C-OH(R-1C-H)? 2ndry
32-Alcohol is dehydrated to……at 140?? 32A=Diethylether
33-Which of the following does not give iodinetest? CH3-CH2-C=O-CH2-CH3
34-Secondary alcohol is oxidized to ? 34A=Ketones 
35-Ethyl alcohol is oxidized to ? 35A=ethanoic acid
36-H-C=O-H+HCN………?
37-In estrification O-H breaks of which compund?CH3COOH? C2H5OH?
38-Which nucleophiole attacks electrophile c-atom?CH3COOH+PCl5CH3COCL+POCl3+HCL
39-CH3COOH+NH3………+H20 CH3-C=O-NH2
40-Glycine and alanine combines to form?
41-In basic medium structure of amino acid is ?R-CH-NH2-COO-
42-Peptide linkage is ? -CO-NH
43-Amino acids which body cannot synthesize arecalled? Essential amino acids
44-Which of the following is not an alpha aminoacid? NH2-CH2-CH2-CH2-COOH
45-Polymers are formed by smaller units called?Monomers
46-Polymerization of ethyne is ….? Addition ?Condensation?
47-Sucrose is ? Mono or Disaccharide?
48-Starch is a polymer of ? ∞-D-Glucose
49-Major stored carbohydrate in animals is ?Glycogen
50-Carbohydrates contains the following elements?
51-Which of the following is oil at rooomtemperature? Olic Acid
52-Reaction of lipid with caustic soda is ?Sponification
53-Which of the following base pair is absent inDNA? U-A
54-Which elemnt causes to clog the gills of fishes?Al
55-Accumulation of H2O2,HNO3,PAN causes which smog?
56-Polluted acid rain has Ph? Below 5
57-Acid rain is caused by? NO2 and SO2 both*

- - - Updated - - -



well aadi best of luck now !

- - - Updated - - -

hopes this helps you


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

THANKS AMNA...:thumbsup:


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

MCAT 2012 BIOLOGY


1.which is a terminalacceptor of electron in ETC 
a)cytochrome
b)oxygen




2.heart rate breathing iscontrolled by?




3.role of mesosomes 
a) dna synthesis
b)rna synthesis
c)protein synthesis 
d)metabolism




4.fasiola is a name designated to
A: tapewrm
b: liver fluke
c: earthworm
d: pin worm


5.Ascarias is 
a)triploblastic 
b)diploblastic 
c)acelomates


6.What is pleiotropy?


7.In Down’s syndrome, whichpair fails to segregate?


8.At which stage FADH isformed in Kreb’s cycle?


9.Biological unit whichconsists of a number of tissues


10.If 44 autosomes + xxy,which disease is it?


11.Carbohydrates composedof


12.Mesoderm form the…


13.Volume of air remainingin lungs


14.Peptide bond is between


15.How many FADH2 arereleased in Kreb’s cycle?


16.The components ofhomeostatic regulation are? 
A)Cerebrum, medulla,Hypothalamus


17.Max absorption of watertakes place in which part of the nephron?


18.The action of ADH is onwhich part of the nephron?


19.What is the number ofcranial nerve pairs?


20.Which is formed byfusion of 4 posterior vertebrae of pelvic girdle?


21.Bundles of myofibrils isenclosed in? 
Ans: Sarcolema


22.Ca++ gets attached towhat during muscle contraction?
A) tropomyosin 
B)Troponin


23.The part of neuron whichcarry message away from cell body is


24.Breathing, heart rateand swallowing is controlled by which part of brain?
a)Cerebellum
b)medulla oblongata
c)pons


25.Vassopressin and oxytocinis released from which lobe of brain?


26.Which is directlymatured into sperms?


27.Syphillis is caused by?


28.Sex of offspring isdetermined by which type of gamete? 
A) Hetromorphic Ychromosome


29.Polymorphism is observedin which type of animal? 
A) cnidaria 
b) porifera


30.In recombinant DNAtechnology, plasmids are used as?


31.Plastids are found in 
a)animals 
b)plants and animals 
c)plants d)viruses


32.Millions of copies ofsingle gene is produced by


33.ADA enzyme lackingdisease is


34.Definition of Symbiosisis


35.Algae and fungi act as 
a)decomposers 


36.In case of snake biteswhich immunity is produced?


37.Antibodies are producedin


38.Antigens stimulate toproduce


39.T lymphocytes areproduced under the action of


40.Veins that carryoxygenated blood


41.Plasma constitue volumeof blood a)50% b)55%


42.Mammalian mature RBC don’thave a)nucleus b)haemoglobin


43.Residual air whichalways remain in lungs is a)1.5litres b)3.5 lit


44.Trypsinogen is activatedby


45.Gastrin is produced by


46.Stomach wall mix fruitwith gastric juice eventually converts it into semi-solid mass called


47.End product ofglycolysis is


48.in cyclicphocphorylation the product is


49.succinate is oxidizedinto


50.in electron transportchain the final accepter of electrons is


51.both in respiration andphotosynthesis the intermediates r


52.cell wall of fungi ismade up of


53.__________r produced byliving organisms and is used to treat infectious diseases
a)immunogens
b)antibodies


54.mumps and measles r
a)envelopes RNA viruses,
b)non envelopes RNAviruses,
c)DNA viruses,
d)non enveloped DNA viruses


55.cell membrane ischemically composed of


56.lipid metabolism takeplace in


57.free ribosomes r foundin


58.ribosomal RNA r producedand stored in


59.irreversible inhibitorsand reversible non competitive inhibitors’ definitions


60.co-factor which isinorganic in nature is called
a)activator,
b)prosthethic group,
c)apoenzyme,
d)holoenzyme)


61.carbohydrates r made upof
a)C,H,O
b)C,O,S
c)C,N,R


62.Bilogical control’s definition


63.ABO blood group gene isrepresented by which symbol?


64.Niche is a 


65.Male reproductive organ inplants is called
a)calyx (OUT OF SYLLABUS Q )


65.Beta cells of liversecrete which hormone
a)glucagon
b)gastrin
c)insulin
(Guys, this question wasincorrect and every candidate was given 5 marks as a compensation)


66.How many bones r presentin each half of pevic gridle?
a: 3
b:4
c:2
d:1


67. Uterus opens inexternal genitalia through
a)cervix
b)vulva


68. Mesoderm gives rise to

- - - Updated - - -

MCAT 2012 ENGLISH


Pick the CORRECT option:
a) Her father is an SP of punjab police 
b) her father is a SP of punjab police 
c) her father was a SP of punjab police 
d) her father were a Sp of punjab police


Bill Gates is one of the wealthiest persons in the world?
Bill gates is one the wealthiest person in the world?


She felt unreal to the voice announcing her about the accident?
She felt unreal as the voice announcing her about the accident?




Choose the correct synonyms:


1. Vertex
Ans : zenith


2. dissonance 
Ans :inconsistency


3. sidle 
a)sneak
b)sift


4: plethora
Ans: multitude


5: trifle
Ans: minor


6: murky 
Ans: unclear


7. facile
A)superfluity
B)superficial
C)delicate
D)useless


8: magnum
A)magnanimity
B)masterpiece
C)mega
D)magnificient




9.Xynado (?)




10.Query


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

aadi said:


> THANKS AMNA...:thumbsup:


Welcome..

i think 
ans 2. must be HO[SUB]2[/SUB] > HF >NH[SUB]3[/SUB]> HCl
16. S[SUP]-2[/SUP]
25.3p,4s,3d
28.in statement its alkene instead of alkane 
31. i think ans should be 1[SUP]0[/SUP]-alcohal , because here the functiona group -OH is attache to Carbon which is further attached to just one carbon.. thats the condition for primary alcohal..
38. Cl[SUP]-
[/SUP]whats your opinion?


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

ACTUALLY I AM CONFUSED ABOUT SOME QUESTIONS...AND ALSO ABOUT SOME ANS:speechless::speechless:


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

aadi said:


> ACTUALLY I AM CONFUSED ABOUT SOME QUESTIONS...AND ALSO ABOUT SOME ANS:speechless::speechless:


well feel free to ask any question .. i will help you if i could..


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

==Prince MD Khan said:


> Assalamualikum,I am starting a FB page https://www.facebook.com/MCATians2013 regarding MCAT 2013.I am a repeater so,would love to share my experience.I would take initiative with English Grammar.I will post 8-10 words with synonyms,explanations and tips ''How to memorize these words’’ on daily basis ,would take test on every Sunday,InshALLAH.
> I would start posting on other subjects soon after i give board exmas of two subjects
> I also have MCAT papers from 2001 to 2011 and various MCQs Books;I would share MCQs just from past papers and important ones from Entry Test Point of view.
> Feel free to ask any kind of question yo u have,We all together will find out the solution for it :thumbsup: cOz Union is Strength
> ...


hey brother you did best by posting test of the star institute :cool!: keep it up ALLAH WILL HELP YOU CAN YOU POST MORE PAPERS ON DAILY BASES:!::!:


----------



## Mariamumtaz (Jun 26, 2013)

hi friends please tell how to prepare for organic chem????any tips and advices???


----------



## Anderson (Dec 18, 2010)

Check out my blog .I have posted a preparation guide for Aga Khan university admission test earlier.
http://medical-student-resources.blogspot.com/2013/08/a-helpful-guide-to-aga-khan-university.html

Inshallah,I will post a preparation guide regarding admission test for government medical colleges very soon.Bookmark the website and keep checking for updates.


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

In organic chemistry structure and reactions are important.Read all mechanisms carefully.


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## anaab (Aug 5, 2013)

Wa alikom salam! 
I want to ask you that which book is best for mcat practice? 
I mean where can I find all the past papers from?


----------



## fairy queen (Dec 7, 2011)

jamal said:


>


sheikh khalif bin zaid un nehaan medical klg lhr i added this time.....it is now in governmnt sector....good news


----------



## anaab (Aug 5, 2013)

fairy queen said:


> sheikh khalif bin zaid un nehaan medical klg lhr i added this time.....it is now in governmnt sector....good news


it's not a good news! it will be even more difficult for us to get in!
means if we mess up mcat, then we're nowhere!
btw, do you know any information regarding CMH? is it having it's entry test this time?

- - - Updated - - -

when can we apply to shifa medical college in islamabad?


----------



## Mariamumtaz (Jun 26, 2013)

hi friends plzz tell should we consult any A LEVEL physics book for clearing concepts and which one is good????


----------



## mnakhtar (Jul 17, 2013)

hi friend what about physics paper?


----------



## aaisha (Feb 8, 2013)

are the disabled students going to apply too again for govt.colleges along with those who got 80 %and above ???


----------

